# computer on tv



## handifoot (Feb 19, 2006)

So please bear with me as I am a total newbie at this stuff. I'm going to purchase my first big hd tv this month and have a few questions.

As of now, I watch netflix and hulu and such on my laptop. Would I just be able to plug an hdmi cable from computer to AV receiver (a Sony STR-DH810) and watch whatever is on the laptop on the big screen with surround sound?

If I did that would it be an hd signal? And what's the difference between doing that or buying a blue ray player that streams netflix?

My hope is this will in essence would provide me with a big ass computer monitor, but I fear it may not be that simple. Also, would this be an easy way to listen to my Itunes music through the surround system.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666077695
Looks like yes, if the source is in HD.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

If your computer has an HDMI output, then running a cable from there to the TV will create a giant monitor. Some computers have dual (or more) monitor support. If yours is such a computer, you may have to configure your output. If not, then it should simply be a duplicate to your computer primary display.

Whether or not it is in hi-def depends on the source, as stated by Yoyizit. HDMI, by itself, does not guarantee a hi-def picture. Same answer for audio....HDMI does not guarantee surround sound....it depends on the source. Still, I would expect to have good audio, if not discreet surround channels. 

A blueray player with netflix, or other capability, would be limited to the particular services programmed into the player. A computer would be more flexible. The player may have a simpler interface, and not require plugging in your laptop every time you want to watch something. 

Other issues to consider are control. Some devices (think HDMI-CEC) can control other devices. Depending on your TV and reciever, you may be able to use a single remote to control all normal functions. A blue-ray player may integrate better than a computer in this regard.


----------



## DavidRobinson (Aug 2, 2010)

An S video cable directly into the TV has always worked for me.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

DavidRobinson said:


> An S video cable directly into the TV has always worked for me.


That is bad quality compared to what's available today.


----------



## WorthyInvader (Oct 11, 2010)

I use my laptop with HDMI to watch stuff on my 32" LCD TV all the time, and whenever the source is HD, it is HD. I don't have a surround sound setup, so I don't have any experience with that, but I'm sure if the source has surround sound, it'll work through HDMI.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

HDMI is best/easiest, but you can even use just the VGA-output if the TV has a VGA-in (most newer TVs do). You will need to separately connect the audio-out from the computer to the TV as well.

Whether or not your output is in HD depends on what resolution you have the monitor.

Just beware that if you have a 720p TV, and you turn the resolution up past what the TV can display, you are not going to get a signal. Here is a useful picture from wikipedia:


----------



## onemo (Jan 28, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> HDMI is best/easiest, but you can even use just the VGA-output if the TV has a VGA-in (most newer TVs do). You will need to separately connect the audio-out from the computer to the TV as well.
> 
> Whether or not your output is in HD depends on what resolution you have the monitor. ...


I've got a media server pc setup that is connected via HDMI (ATI video card I think) to my 55" Bravia at 1080p, but when I tried via the VGA port the picture could not be output at that resolution, it maxed out at like 720p. I think it was a limitation of the VGA port or something.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The VGA port on the TV (also the HDMI port and the S-video jack) only accept certain resolutions, you can think of them as "speeds". The selections available vary depending on the make and model of TV. Each kind of jack uses a different data format; you can't simply wire an HDMI cable to a VGA plug. (The S-video jack only takes one "speed", 480i and is not recommended for computer usage).

Regardless of the "speed" of the input, the picture is spread out (or shrunk down) to fill the screen (use all the pixels) either horizontally or vertically or both. If you see blank space on all 4 sides of the picture, most likely some of the blank space was part of the picture as transmitted.

A 720p (1280x720 to 1366x768 screen) HDTV does accept the greater resolution of 1089i (1920x1080) TV shows and shrinks rather than crops the picture. Some, primarily older, HDTV's accept 1080i but not 720p. A 720p TV is not guaranteed to accept 768p (1366x768 or 1024x768) input even if the screen has those pixel dimensions. Not all "full 1080" TV sets accept 1080p. No shows are broadcast in 1080p although some DVD players have the choice of 1080p output to the TV.

Component video, VGA, and RGB have some similarities, the difference has to do with the way color data is formatted.

Many DVD players and some HDTV tuners will not output more than 480p to VGA or component video due to legal copy protection regulations (HDCP).


----------



## SFX Group (Oct 29, 2010)

Network Specialist here

HDMI is a digital video, v1.3 also carries sound (VERY few video cards support v1.3 which has sound as well) this would carry video and sound to what ever you plug the HDMI cable.

However the Sony receiver would need to support HDMI v1.3 which I bet it doesn't. Even if it did then as you want surround sound it would then need to take this digital signal in the HDMI connector and then decode it Dolby surround.

If you have an optical out on the pc that would be the best idea


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

All versions of HDMI that I have ever used include the audio. The old Digital Video Interface (DVI) was video only, but I have not had separate video cable since the introduction of HDMI.


----------



## bryanRN (Nov 13, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread, but what about a MacBook pro? Anyone know? We do the same thing the OP does on our MacBook pro and we're going to be getting a new tv soon. What do we need to look for in the tv? What would we need on the Mac side?

Thanks!


----------



## bryanRN (Nov 13, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread, but what about a MacBook pro? Anyone know? We do the same thing the OP does on our MacBook pro and we're going to be getting a new tv soon. What do we need to look for in the tv? What would we need on the Mac side?

Thanks!


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I am only an occasional user of the MacBook Pro, but I though you simply needed the appropriate display adapter. If you have the option with your TV, use HDMI.


----------

